# Bulova "Special Edition" Lunar Pilot



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I ordered a Bulova "Special Edition" Lunar Pilot from Jomashop. At the time of ordering, it showed a larger box, with two straps (one leather, and one a nylon "Date Of Mission" strap, plus watch tool and a certificate of authenticity.

What I actually received was certainly the Bulova Lunar Pilot, but the edition doesn't seem to be that special: a smaller gray cardboard box, with just the watch on a leather stap wrapped around a cushion. No DOM strap, no tool, and no certificate.

I have complained to Jomashop, but they have now changed the photo on their website to show the version I got, without those extras, and that what I got is indeed the Bulova "Special Edition" Lunar Pilot.

Is that correct? Is it just luck of the draw if you get these extra items, or is the Special Edition specifically the one with the extra items I ordered but didn't receive?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> I ordered a Bulova "Special Edition" Lunar Pilot from Jomashop. At the time of ordering, it showed a larger box, with two straps (one leather, and one a nylon "Date Of Mission" strap, plus watch tool and a certificate of authenticity.
> 
> What I actually received was certainly the Bulova Lunar Pilot, but the edition doesn't seem to be that special: a smaller gray cardboard box, with just the watch on a leather stap wrapped around a cushion. No DOM strap, no tool, and no certificate.
> 
> ...


Does yours have a polished case? Date?

I believe, and I'm sure someone will correct if I'm wrong, that Bulova discontinued the full kit special edition due to a lawsuit by the astronaut commemorated by the "special edition".

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

captainmorbid said:


> Does yours have a polished case? Date?
> 
> I believe, and I'm sure someone will correct if I'm wrong, that Bulova discontinued the full kit special edition due to a lawsuit by the astronaut commemorated by the "special edition".
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


The watch case has a sandblasted finish (not polished) and on the case back is has details about the Apollo 15 mission. The watch itself, and the strap it comes on, look exactly like those in the full kit. Just it came in a cheap cardboard box, and none of the "extras".

I do know there was a lawsuit a few years ago by one of the astronauts, but that was to stop them using his own image in marketing materials. I don't think he was stopping them from selling the full kit special edition.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

I think there are 3 versions. The one you got. The one with velcro strap and tool. And the regular edition, on steel bracelet (96B258).

I have had all three in the past. It's correct one comes in a cheap box.
But the special edition should definitely come with a velcro strap and tool.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> The watch case has a sandblasted finish (not polished) and on the case back is has details about the Apollo 15 mission. The watch itself, and the strap it comes on, look exactly like those in the full kit. Just it came in a cheap cardboard box, and none of the "extras".
> 
> I do know there was a lawsuit a few years ago by one of the astronauts, but that was to stop them using his own image in marketing materials. I don't think he was stopping them from selling the full kit special edition.


Then you did get the SE watch, without the associated extras. Joma just doesn't have the box and extras, they are(I believe) a grey market seller, and wouldn't have the box etc as those are AD added extras.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

captainmorbid said:


> Then you did get the SE watch, without the associated extras. Joma just doesn't have the box and extras, they are(I believe) a grey market seller, and wouldn't have the box etc as those are AD added extras.
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


I would be OK with that, except for two problems. The first is that the product description when I was buying it showed photos of the full box and extras, and even mentioned them in the product description. The second problem is that in several reviews posted on Jomashop for the SE watch, people showed photos of the fancy wooden box, extra strap, and tool.


----------



## Calhounj (Feb 10, 2021)

I have just got my grandfather's accutron bulova m7 gold watch just wondering if anybody can help me figure some things out


----------



## chris c (Jul 30, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> I would be OK with that, except for two problems. The first is that the product description when I was buying it showed photos of the full box and extras, and even mentioned them in the product description. The second problem is that in several reviews posted on Jomashop for the SE watch, people showed photos of the fancy wooden box, extra strap, and tool.


This appears to be either a bait and switch or Jomashop didn't update their website based upon their current stock. If you aren't happy, I'd return it and state the facts as you've mentioned here in that you didn't receive all the items advertised when you bought the watch. If they can provide you all the items, then they should send them to you. If they can't and since it was a mistake on their part, they should take back the watch and everything else and refund your money. They should handle all the shipping charges as well. That's my take. I wish you luck.


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

I've never seen any of the Lunar Pilot's come in a cheap cardboard box. Bulova is pretty proud of that model and all the one's I have seen have been in the hard box. Did the cardboard box have the model number stamped or stickered to it? And was it also missing an instruction manual?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

It was a while ago but I bought that same version from joma and received the two straps. Usually you do, and should expect manufacture packaging. 
If it helps you aren't wearing that velcro strap unless it is on your thigh- its huge and pointless at its size.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

chris c said:


> This appears to be either a bait and switch or Jomashop didn't update their website based upon their current stock. If you aren't happy, I'd return it and state the facts as you've mentioned here in that you didn't receive all the items advertised when you bought the watch. If they can provide you all the items, then they should send them to you. If they can't and since it was a mistake on their part, they should take back the watch and everything else and refund your money. They should handle all the shipping charges as well. That's my take. I wish you luck.


I think that's exactly the situation. They showed photos with the nice box, extra strap, and tool when I ordered it, and I got none of those. Now the item is out of stock, and it shows only the watch on a strap, without any of the other items.

I have been in contact with customer support, who told me I ordered one item and received one item. When I said yes, but it was incomplete, they hung up on me. I called back, and they hung up again.

Their online system allowed me to open a request to return the item (they won't accept returns without an approved return code). I am still waiting to hear back from them with such a return code.

Overall, very unhappy with them.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

357-Mag said:


> I've never seen any of the Lunar Pilot's come in a cheap cardboard box. Bulova is pretty proud of that model and all the one's I have seen have been in the hard box. Did the cardboard box have the model number stamped or stickered to it? And was it also missing an instruction manual?


Yes, I was disappointed to get a cheap cardboard box, on which the lid doesn't even close properly (the watch is slightly too big for the box). There is a tag attached to the watch with a sticker with the model number on it, so I am sure the watch is real, and looks to be new. There is no instruction manual, but their is a plastic card from Jomashop guaranteeing authenticity of the item.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

FJR1971 said:


> It was a while ago but I bought that same version from joma and received the two straps. Usually you do, and should expect manufacture packaging.
> If it helps you aren't wearing that velcro strap unless it is on your thigh- its huge and pointless at its size.


You are right. I would likely never wear the velcro strap. Still, it is frustrating to not get the proper box, velcro strap, and tool, and supporting documents, since I bought the watch partly on the basis of getting the whole package. Jomashop's poor support (such as hanging up on me) when I tried to sort it out have left a bad taste for sure.


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

I had to play around with the velcro strap on mine to finally get it to fit properly on my 7" wrist. There is a trick on how you loop it.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I boought on from Kohl's a few years ago. It had a very nice box, strap changing tool and the additional strap in a side mount in the box. You did not get the special edition. Funny enough, if you're in the USA, Kohls or Macy's is probably the best place to buy a Bulova. They run killer sales on these watches all the time.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Macy's has it right now on sale at $486.00. Remember through them, it's authorized, warranty all good and you can take it back within a certain amount of time. Might wanna send that back to Joma....



https://www.macys.com/shop/product/limited-edition-bulova-mens-special-edition-lunar-pilot-chronograph-black-leather-strap-nylon-strap-watch-45mm-96b251?ID=2729644&pla_country=US&CAGPSPN=pla


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I eventually got Jomashop to admit they shipped it without the correct box and spare strap, and they offered me partial refund that I accepted. After taking the refund into account, the Lunar Pilot on Leather Strap ended up costing $280 - which I think it OK.


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

brash47 said:


> Macy's has it right now on sale at $486.00. Remember through them, it's authorized, warranty all good and you can take it back within a certain amount of time. Might wanna send that back to Joma....


And don't forget that with Kohl's coupons and Khol's cash (check to see with your wife/girlfriend/significant other. 9 times out of 10 they have hundreds of dollars in Kohl's cash just sitting). If so you could easily get it at a bargain.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I ordered the "dark side of the moon" version through Amazon. Paid $339. It was supposed to arrive yesterday, but it hasn't even shipped, yet. Amazon is now indicating "shipping delayed." I'm guessing it's weather-related. Bummer. I'm anxious to get it!

I've also got a Kizzi NASA strap making its way over here from England. It's still stuck in their postal system at the moment. 

I want my moon watch! 🤓


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Racer88 said:


> I ordered the "dark side of the moon" version through Amazon. Paid $339. It was supposed to arrive yesterday, but it hasn't even shipped, yet. Amazon is now indicating "shipping delayed." I'm guessing it's weather-related. Bummer. I'm anxious to get it!
> 
> I've also got a Kizzi NASA strap making its way over here from England. It's still stuck in their postal system at the moment.
> 
> I want my moon watch! ?


Patience @Racer88 . Its worth the wait.


----------

